# Black Beard Algae?



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

I just seen 3 small patches of black beard algae about the size of a pencil eraser. Where and how they got there is beyond me. I put my lake tang fish in Feb. of this year and then I put 3 albino bristel nose in there about a month ago. I do 25% water change once a week and my nitrate are less then 10ppm. How do I get rid of this nuisance algae? I had been told to tear my tank down and sterilize everything, and start over. One guy told me he had this problem and put a blue-spotted pleco in his tank and it got rid of it. Another guy told me he uses hydrogen peroxide by using a syringe and it got rid of it. I can't get a blue-spotted pleco just yet,cause I would be on a waiting list. So my next question is, would the peroxide be safe to use,without endangering the tank system and the fish. Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Two bits of information to contribute. One is I have not be able to get rid of this algae except by planting the tank. Two is I have treated hair algae successfully with hydrogen peroxide by draining tank during a water change and drizzling a tablespoon (per 40G) on algae surfaces. Don't touch organisms with the chemical. When you refill the tank it will turn to oxygen.


----------



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

DJrasome, I am a little confused with the last 2 sentences. About not touching orgaisms and peroxide turning to oxygen. Sorry


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't get the hydrogen peroxide on your fish or snails or living things in your tank that you want to keep.

Hydrogen peroxide is made up of hydrogen and oxygen molecules. When it hits the water the molecules separate into a substance that is not harmful to your tank.

So it just burns the beard algae and just until you refill the tank. Then it does not continue to be harmful.


----------



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info. So I just need to drain my tank down far enough where the black beard algae is out of the water then put the peroxide on it then refill?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What I do with hair algae is treat it every time I do a water change for a couple of weeks until it is under control. And I let it sit while I drain/scrape/refill my other tanks. Be sure only to use a tiny amount so the tank water will dilute it sufficiently.

The problem with this is you also have to solve the problems that caused the algae in the first place. Then it will stop coming back and won't spread.


----------



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, DJRansome. I will be carefull. I am trying to figure out what the problems is with the bad algae. Going to start on cutting back on the feeding.


----------



## clausbelly (Jun 1, 2010)

BBA is not harmful to fishies. Some folks like the look of it in small amounts but it can take over. A true SAE will munch it. This blackbeard algae sounds a lot like what I have been battling with the past couple months. It covers everything, including live plants and I haven't been able to kill it yet and it keeps coming back despite my efforts to get rid of it.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I recommend what a previous poster did. Get yourself a siamese algae eater (be careful, they look very similar to a flying fox..maybe the store will let you stick some beard algae in the tank to pick out the right species). I held out for a while with a massive outbreak that was killing off all of my plants as it grows right over the leaves, but I didnt want to add one to my south american tank. But the guy eliminated almost all of it within a week. I just leave him in there to keep it under control since...well...I cant catch him to remove him.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I keep SAEs in all my FW tanks with the exception of shrimp setups. Great fish and very versatile, they do get large and appreciate being in groups as they're schooling fish. I also use them as dithers. Keeping just one per aquarium is a bad as having a single Corydoras catfish.


----------

